# Oninneembaar



## eno2

Staat niet in online woordenboeken precies. 
Het moet "een onneembaar fort" zijn. 

Maar wat met "een oninneembaar zicht"?

Ook "een onneembaar zicht"  van maken?


----------



## Peterdg

Wat bedoel je met een "oninneembaar zicht"?


----------



## eno2

Een vrij uitzicht dat niemand kan ruïneren, belemmeren of afpakken door een (hoog) gebouw voor jouw neus neer te poten bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, dan zitten we bij metaforen, volgens mij, of bij figuurlijk taalgebruik. Ik begrijp, maar ik vind de metafoor hier wat mank lopen omdat de "aanvallers" hier alleen je zicht kunnen *af*nemen of blokkeren (...). Ik begrijp wel je associatie, maar toch...


----------



## eno2

Ik stel me voor dat bv immobiliën agenten die term zouden kunnen gebruiken voor appartement op de zeedijk met vrij uitzicht op zee.


----------



## ThomasK

Bij mij blijft het vreemd klinken omdat ik dat associeer met veroveren. Zij die jouw zicht wegnemen, veroveren het niet, vind ik, en dus... in die betekenis vind ik dat "oninneembaar" moet kunnen als gezegd van een fort bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## eno2

Ik snap jouw reactie niet.

Als je het over een fort hebt, is "een onneembaar fort" correct en "oninneembaar" fout. 

Als je het over een vrij uitzicht hebt, krijg ik mezelf niet zover het over een "onneembaar zicht" of een "onneembaar uitzicht" te hebben. Zal ik wel weer verkeerd zijn?


----------



## bibibiben

Onbeperkt uitzicht? Onbelemmerd uitzicht?

Als je bedoelt dat nu al vaststaat dat je uitzicht tot in de eeuwigheid door niets of niemand kan, mag en zal worden belemmerd (waar vind je zo'n land?), zou je misschien _onaantastbaar uitzicht_ kunnen gebruiken. Geen gebruikelijke woordcombinatie, maar heel het concept van een uitzicht dat voor eeuwig bewaard blijft, is ook nogal bijzonder.


----------



## ThomasK

inderdaad, dat is wat Eno 2 bedoelt, lijkt mij inderdaad. Voor mij zijn geen van Eno2's voorstellen geschikt.

Dat "oninneembaar" vind ik alvast wel in de Woordenlijst(.org) - en je neemt toch een fort in. Hoe kom je zo snel tot een juist/fout-reactie in dezen?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> inderdaad, dat is wat Eno 2 bedoelt, lijkt mij inderdaad. Voor mij zijn geen van Eno2's voorstellen geschikt.
> 
> Dat "oninneembaar" vind ik alvast wel in de Woordenlijst(.org) - en je neemt toch een fort in. *Hoe kom je zo snel tot een juist/fout-reactie in dezen?*



1 corrector
2 encyclo oninneembaar= nul resultaten
3 Google onneembaar= 23000 hits  oninneembaar= 3900 hits

Oninneembaar staat inderdaad in Woordenlijst.org


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Onbeperkt uitzicht? Onbelemmerd uitzicht?
> 
> Als je bedoelt dat nu al vaststaat dat je uitzicht tot in de eeuwigheid door niets of niemand kan, mag en zal worden belemmerd (waar vind je zo'n land?), zou je misschien _onaantastbaar uitzicht_ kunnen gebruiken. Geen gebruikelijke woordcombinatie, maar heel het concept van een uitzicht dat voor eeuwig bewaard blijft, is ook nogal bijzonder.



Ja, dat bedoel ik. 



> Ik stel me voor dat bv immobiliën agenten die term [oninneembaar] zouden kunnen gebruiken voor appartement op de zeedijk met vrij uitzicht op zee.



Hoe ga je dat gegarandeerd vrij uitzicht op zee verbrodden? Met windmolens misschien...Of: Als je aan de rand van een beschermd natuurgebied woont bv  patrimonium van de mensheid van de Unesco.... 
Dan poten ze daar een lanceerbasis neer...force majeure...  Of er is een vulkaanuitbarsting....

Onaantastbaar gaat.  Ik wou alleen weten of oninneembaar kan, mag, fout is, niet fout is....
Een fort is onneembaar, en niet oninneembaar. Daarna pas dacht ik aan een oninneembaar zicht. Of gaat onneembaar zicht ook?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp het nog altijd niet: de "collocatie"/ uitdrukking is toch "een fort innemen" (bezetten, etc.); ik hoor niemand spreken over "een fort nemen". Dus leid ik daarvan af: _oninneembaar fort_, niet _onneembaar_. Sta ik hierin alleen? Ik kan het mij niet voorstellen. Ik denk dat die basisbetekenis toch "bezetten" is en dat daardoor net de moeilijkheid ontstaat met een (verge)zicht, zoals ik eerder al betoogde.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik begrijp het nog altijd niet: de "collocatie"/ uitdrukking is toch "een fort innemen" (bezetten, etc.); ik hoor niemand spreken over "een fort nemen". Dus leid ik daarvan af: _oninneembaar fort_, niet _onneembaar_. Sta ik hierin alleen? Ik kan het mij niet voorstellen. Ik denk dat die basisbetekenis toch "bezetten" is en dat daardoor net de moeilijkheid ontstaat met een (verge)zicht, zoals ik eerder al betoogde.



Ikzelf heb nog nooit _oninneembaar_ gebruikt. Ook de nieuwste Van Dale kent het woord niet. Wel _onneembaar_. Met als definitie: niet ingenomen kunnende worden, zó dat geen innemen mogelijk is. Bij _innemen_ hoort _onneembaar_, naar het zich laat aanzien.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ikzelf heb nog nooit _oninneembaar_ gebruikt. Ook de nieuwste Van Dale kent het woord niet. Wel _onneembaar_. Met als definitie: niet ingenomen kunnende worden, zó dat geen innemen mogelijk is. Bij _innemen_ hoort _onneembaar_, naar het zich laat aanzien.


Thx.

Een beetje onnatuurlijk, niet? Innemen=>onneembaar

-On kan je zowat overal bijplakken. Behalve bij inneembaar.

Ik zal oninneembaar maar vergeten.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu wordt het mij duidelijk. Mijn voorgevoel inzake het werkwoord klopte dus wel, maar blijkbaar niet inzake het adjectief. Nu, zoals gezegd: de Woordenlijst vermeldt het wel. Sjonge!


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Yep. Een beetje onnatuurlijk, niet? Innemen=>onneembaar
> 
> -On kan je zowat overal bijplakken. Behalve bij innemen.



Het Nederlands heeft meer van dat soort onregelmatigheden. Iemand die je niet kunt vertrouwen, is niet 'onvertrouwbaar', maar onbetrouwbaar. Iemand op wie je niet kunt rekenen, is niet 'onrekenbaar', maar onberekenbaar. Wat je niet kunt gebruiken, is niet 'ongebruikbaar', maar onbruikbaar.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Een beetje onnatuurlijk, niet? Innemen=>onneembaar
> 
> -On kan je zowat overal bijplakken. Behalve bij inneembaar.


Ja, ik vind het ook raar. In het Duits hebben ze overigens wel de logische afleiding _uneinnehmbar_.

Een vergelijkbaar gevalletje is _vertrouwen_. Als bijbehorend bijvoeglijk naamwoord bestaat niet _vertrouwbaar_, alleen maar _betrouwbaar_.
Edit: Sorry, stond al in het vorige bericht. Had ik niet gezien.


----------



## ThomasK

Terechte opmerkingen, niet aan gedacht, wel bijzonder interessant voor mij...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het Nederlands heeft meer van dat soort onregelmatigheden. Iemand die je niet kunt vertrouwen, is niet 'onvertrouwbaar', maar onbetrouwbaar. Iemand op wie je niet kunt rekenen, is niet 'onrekenbaar', maar onberekenbaar. Wat je niet kunt gebruiken, is niet 'ongebruikbaar', maar onbruikbaar.


Bestaat betrouwen ook niet? Of is dat BN? Ik gebruik het wel. Berekenen  bestaat ook. In beide gevallen is de afleiding dus ook regelmatig. Gebruiken=>ongebruikelijk.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Terechte opmerkingen, niet aan gedacht, wel bijzonder interessant voor mij...


Waarom?


----------



## ThomasK

Gewoon omdat ik bij het lesgeven vaak stilsta bij verbanden tussen woorden, zoals morfologische of etymologische. Zo is het interessant op de betekenis van -_baar_ en -_lijk_ te wijzen _(-able, -ible_), maar op hogere niveaus daarbij aan te stippen dat niet alle werkwoorden hun vorm behouden. Aan "betrouwbaar" had ik al gedacht, aan andere niet.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Bestaat betrouwen ook niet? Of is dat BN? Ik gebruik het wel. Berekenen  bestaat ook. In beide gevallen is de afleiding dus ook regelmatig.



Dit zou regelmaat zijn:
Iemand die je niet kunt vertrouwen, is onvertrouwbaar.
Iemand die je niet kunt betrouwen (BE), is onbetrouwbaar.
Schade die je niet kunt berekenen, is onberekenbaar.
Gereedschap dat je niet kunt gebruiken, is ongebruikbaar.
Een tempo dat je niet kunt volhouden, is onvolhoudbaar.
Een vesting die je niet kunt innemen, is oninneembaar.

De realiteit is anders. Weg is de regelmaat:
Iemand die je niet kunt vertrouwen is on*be*trouwbaar.
Iemand die je niet kunt betrouwen (BE), is onbetrouwbaar.
Schade die je niet kunt berekenen, is *onbecijferbaar* of *niet te berekenen* (_onberekenbaar_ is gereserveerd voor een situatie waarin je niet op iemand kunt rekenen)
Gereedschap dat je niet kunt gebruiken, is *onbruik*baar.
Een tempo dat je niet kunt volhouden, is *niet vol te houden.*
Een vesting die je niet kunt innemen, is *onneem*baar*.*



eno2 said:


> Gebruiken=>ongebruikelijk.



Ja, en? We hebben het hier toch over woorden met het achtervoegsel -baar?


----------



## ThomasK

Maar -_lijk_ heeft geregeld dezelfde betekenis, zoals blijkt uit vertalingen waar dan _-able/-ible_ verschijnt; _mogelijk/ possible, redelijk/ reasonable, opmerkelijk/remarkable, ... _. Maar inderdaad, niet hier: alleen in _bruikbaar,_ want hier is de betekenis helemaal verschillend...


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Bestaat betrouwen ook niet? Of is dat BN? Ik gebruik het wel. Berekenen  bestaat ook. In beide gevallen is de afleiding dus ook regelmatig. Gebruiken=>ongebruikelijk.


Betrouwen=>betrouwbaar
Berekenen=>berekenbaar

Beide regelmatig afgeleid. Daarmee  bedoelde ik: geen lettergrepen weg. OK betrouwen  is dus Belgisch....Terwijl betrouwbaar Nederlands is. Ook weeral zo'n instinker. Ik wou zeker niet beweren dat altijd alles regelmatig afgeleid is.




bibibiben said:


> Dit zou regelmaat zijn:
> Iemand die je niet kunt vertrouwen, is onvertrouwbaar.
> Iemand die je niet kunt betrouwen (BE), is onbetrouwbaar.
> Schade die je niet kunt berekenen, is onberekenbaar.
> Gereedschap dat je niet kunt gebruiken, is ongebruikbaar.
> Een tempo dat je niet kunt volhouden, is onvolhoudbaar.
> Een vesting die je niet kunt innemen, is oninneembaar.
> 
> De realiteit is anders. Weg is de regelmaat:
> Iemand die je niet kunt vertrouwen is on*be*trouwbaar.
> Iemand die je niet kunt betrouwen (BE), is onbetrouwbaar.
> Schade die je niet kunt berekenen, is *onbecijferbaar* of *niet te berekenen* (_onberekenbaar_ is gereserveerd voor een situatie waarin je niet op iemand kunt rekenen)
> Gereedschap dat je niet kunt gebruiken, is *onbruik*baar.
> Een tempo dat je niet kunt volhouden, is *niet vol te houden.*
> Een vesting die je niet kunt innemen, is *onneem*baar*.*



Waarom ga je plots de negatie oplijsten? A ja. wegens de vele onregelmatigheden. Ik bleef steken bij berekenen=>berekenbaar, bij de regelmatigheden dus. Berekenbaar is puur wiskundig zo te zien, onberekenbaar dan weer helemaal niet. Ook weer een instinker voor mij, onberekenbaar (ik zou het ook voor schade gebruiken en ook voor niet te berekenen getallen)




> Ja, en? We hebben het hier toch over woorden met het achtervoegsel -baar?


 Jawel jawel.  Maar het is interessant om zien dat bij naast  regelmatige en onregelmatige afleidingen met -baar soms ook nog het achtervoegsel -lijk mogelijk is.
Gebruiken=>bruikbaar
Gebruiken=> gebruikelijk


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, maar "gebruikelijk" is van een andere aard, vind ik: die "lijk" heeft daar niks met "mogelijkheid" of "kunnen" te maken...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Waarom ga je plots de negatie oplijsten? A ja. wegens de vele onregelmatigheden.



Welnee. Ik gebruik de negatie omdat de discussie immers draaide om _*on*(in)neembaar. _

Het mag toch wel duidelijk zijn dat ook in de woorden op -baar die niet beginnen met prefix on-, dezelfde onregelmatigheden te zien zijn.


----------

